# before terror struck



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

pics of my tank before I lost about 400 bucks in discus due to internal parasite and some sort of alage took over and I had to hack back a lot of this. I will get new pics of the new look soon.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear man!
Discus are great looking fish.
Any idea how it happened??


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

man I am really not sure. I think what happened is I went cheap. I went to china town in san fran and bout a bunch of discus there. The place I got them from had tanks and tanks full of everything. It was like a huge place where you grab bag your own. The discus just arrived when I got there from hong kong and I bought a bunch of little ones. Brought them home put them in hospital but not long enough. Added them to my tank and started effecting all my older ones. one by one they died. I tried everything. I still have 4 left and hope they pull thru as my favorite just died yesterday. So I dont know. I am soaking bloodworms in medication right now. So I hope they start eating them and killing off whatever is inside these guys. Thanks NA


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

good luck man!


----------

